# Cognatina mia



## Cognato (20 Settembre 2006)

E' un po' che vi leggo, o meglio, vi ho letto per un certotempo, intervenendo quà e là...
Ora vi racconto la cazzata che ho fatto ieri sera...
Mia moglie ha una sorella molto giovane. Io ho 29 anni, mia moglie 26, mia cognata 19.
Ieri sera mia cognata si è riparata da noi perché è stata sorpresa dalla pioggia mentre era in giro.
Io ero solo, con i gemellini che dormivano nella loro cameretta: mia moglie era fuori con le amiche.
Era tardi e non sapevo come fare ad accompagnarla per via dei bimbi.
Di chiamare i miei suoceri non se ne parlava, non guidano da secoli...
Le ho proposto di avvertire l'altra sorella e lei invece mi ha detto, ma no, dai, magari aspetto che spiova e poi riprendo la bici e vado. Io non volevo stare sveglio per aspettare che spiovesse. Stavo finendo di vedere un po' la sintesi delle partite di serie B (Juve mia che mi fai fare!!) e poi mi sarei messo a dormire e quindi le ho proposto di avvertire i suoi genitori e di fermarsi a dormire da noi. Lei avrebbe dormito nel lettone con mia moglie e io sul divano...
Mia cognata è una bellissima ragazza ed essendone perfettamente consapevole ha dei modi molto da lolita. Ieri sera aveva un vestitino leggero, estivo. Bagnato le aderiva perfettamente mettendo in mostra le sue fantastiche tettone. 
Insomma, telefona e poi va in camera a cercare qualcosa per cambiarsi nell'armadio di mia moglie.
Io avevo il pisello duro come il marmo ed essendo io in pigiama, lei non ci deve aver messo molto a vederlo. Ma vi assicuro che sembrava uscita da un film erotico, bellissima.
Infatti deve aver nasato lo straccio perché quand è tornata aveva un baby doll e si è messa sul divano di fianco a me, chiedendomi uno di quei massaggi ai piedi di cui parla sempre mia moglie.
Io ero imbarazzato, anzi eccitato, ma l'idea mi piaceva e così le ho massaggiato un po' i piedi. Avevo veramente un uccello duro da far male e ogni tanto il suo piede lo sfiorava, non capivo più nulla.
Ad un certo punto è scoppiata a ridere. Io dovevo essere bordeaux e lei per scherzare mi ci ha dato una pinghella sopra! 
Io le son saltato addosso bloccandole le mani, in modo scherzoso e così facendo la guardavo dritta negli occhi. Ci siamo guardati negli occhi un attimo, non sapevo che fare, non l'avevo mai considerata come amante...
Lo abbiamo fatto lì sul divano e poi per terra, sul tappeto e in camera da letto.
Lei era incontenibile, molto più lasciva di mia moglie (ma sapevo da tempo che l'universo maschile lei lo conosce benissimo da diversi anni).
Alla fine lei era tranquillissima, per nulla scossa o scandalizzata.
Mi ha fatto sistemare sul divano, mi ha dato il bacio della buonanotte ed è andata a dormire!!!
Ma si può!! io ero terrorizzato per quel che avevamo fatto e lei era la persona più tranquilla di questo mondo. Stamattina sono uscito all'alba come un ladro, ma adesso non vedo l'ora di avere ancora occasione!!!
Lei mi ha scritto un sms: "Tranqui, so essere riservata"
Non è la prima volta che tradisco, sono un infedele cronico, ma questa di sicuro è quella che mi son goduto di più!
Grazie, almeno a voi posso raccontarla. i miei amici che sanno delle mie scappatelle credo che la giudicherebbero una gran cazzata.


----------



## Old Fa. (20 Settembre 2006)

Fanculo ... qui non resisto.

Bellissima la tua storia, ... l'ho sfiorata una dozzina di volte anch'io una storia simile con mia cognata e penso che mi mangerò le palle per il resto della vita per non aver ... osato come te. Mi sono dato del coglione ... ed ancora oggi continuo a farlo.

Avrei dovuto farlo ... accidenti ....

Bravo, non farti nessuna menata, ... infondo ....  hai fatto tutto in famiglia


----------



## La Lupa (20 Settembre 2006)

Io, quando leggo queste cose, mi sparerei un colpo.


----------



## Old Alima (20 Settembre 2006)

*Hai fatto una c...a!*

Scusa se te lo dico, ma hai fatto una gran c...a! I tradimenti vanno consumati con persone sconosciute al patner, anche perchè, questo fa sicuramente più male, visto che è stato consumato in famiglia! Dacci un taglio e spera che tua moglie non lo venga mai a sapere.


----------



## Cognato (20 Settembre 2006)

E perché?
Lo avrei detto anch'io, ma non è diverso che tradire con una donna non di famiglia... c'è solo il vantaggio che nessuno sospetta...


----------



## La Lupa (20 Settembre 2006)

Cognato ha detto:
			
		

> E perché?
> Lo avrei detto anch'io, ma non è diverso che tradire con una donna non di famiglia... c'è solo il vantaggio che nessuno sospetta...


E certo!
Che culo!


----------



## Cognato (20 Settembre 2006)

Non prendiamoci in giro ...chi tradisce non vuole certo essere scoperto...

sul fatto che mia moglie non lo venga a sapere, ne sono certo. La mia cognatina la adora ...ci adora


----------



## Old Nadamas (20 Settembre 2006)

*cognatina sexy*

ma che vuoi che ti dica, hai fatto solo il tuo dovere, srebbe state peggio se tu l'avessi respinta, sai che musi e che bugie?
ora però valuta la situazione e non farti prendere dalle voglie.
per incoraggiarti ti dico che ho una carissimo amico che da sempre si scopa sua cognata e tra sorelle nulla è trapelato e vanno dacordissimo...per cui...


----------



## La Lupa (20 Settembre 2006)

Ok, io torno su marte.
Statemi bene.


----------



## Old Fa. (20 Settembre 2006)

Cognato ha detto:
			
		

> E perché?
> Lo avrei detto anch'io, ma non è diverso che tradire con una donna non di famiglia... c'è solo il vantaggio che nessuno sospetta...


Non ti fare intimidire Cognato, ... c'è chi ancora crede che un tradimento abbia una qualche differenza se fatto con sconosciute, amiche, colleghi, prostitute, amanti fisse.

Io ti faccio il tifo


----------



## Cognato (20 Settembre 2006)

Ma no dai, torna giù ...abbiam cartucce anche per te... eh eh ...adesso mi spara!!!


----------



## Old Fa. (20 Settembre 2006)

La Lupa ha detto:
			
		

> Io, quando leggo queste cose, mi sparerei un colpo.


Io ci sono andato vicino dopo aver scoperto le corna della mia ex ... non credo che faccia molta differenza con chi le ha fatte.

PS: forse l'avrei perdonata senza esitazione se mi avesse cornificato con Brad Pitt, ... allora potevo facilmente capire, ... e quasi essere lusingato.


----------



## Old Alima (20 Settembre 2006)

*Non sono convinta.*

Caro cognato, sono d'accordo che la situazione sia sicuramente più stimolante, erotica e soprattutto comoda, ma non sarei così sicura che la storia non venga mai scoperta. Hai provato a pensare che tua cognata soffra di complessi di inferiorità, non detti o non manifesti, nei confronti della sorella? E che in un momento di crisi un ottimo modo per "prendersi la rivincita" sia proprio confessare la cosa? Io ho subito la stessa situazione ad opera di mia sorella! La cosa continuava da due anni poi...ne sono uscita con le ossa rotte. L'unica consolaziuone è che io non ero sposata e non avevo figli, quindi a "prendere l'uscio" è stato lui. Inoltre credo che maggiore sia la sicurezza di farla franca, maggiore sia il rischio di farsi scoprire. Le donne hanno un sesto senso ricordatelo. Con affetto Alima


----------



## Old Nadamas (20 Settembre 2006)

*Per La Lupa*

cara Lupa, padronissima di tornare su marte, ma credi che li non si tradisca? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




i marziani sono famosi per i tradimenti.


----------



## Non registrato (20 Settembre 2006)

Alima ha detto:
			
		

> Io ho subito la stessa situazione ad opera di mia sorella!


E come lo sei venuta a sapere?
Cosa ti ha raccontato lei?


----------



## Old Alima (20 Settembre 2006)

Quando lei si è stancata della relazione perchè stava diventando ingestibile, lo ha detto ai nostri genitori, accusando lui "concupirla". Mio padre me l'ha detto, io non ci ho creduto, e l'ho chiesto direttamente all'interessato, che candidamente ha confessato che non era colpa sua, visto che lei gli girava davanti con l'accappatoio aperto ecc...Poi, ha insistito per riallacciare con me, avendo anche la mancanza di pudore di raccontarmi che cosa avevano fatto! Io non lo volevo sapere, ma si sa, per scaricarsi la coscienza è meglio "essere sinceri"...Ho vomitato!


----------



## Old Fa. (20 Settembre 2006)

Comunque per me rimane un fatto Cognato,

T'invidio a morte ..... 

Affanculo il resto e tutte le coglienerie su chi sia la persona giusta con chi tradire, ... almeno tu se mai avrai dei rimpianti è per qualcosa che hai fatto ... e non come me; per qualcosa che non ho fatto


----------



## Non registrato (20 Settembre 2006)

Alima ha detto:
			
		

> Poi, ha insistito per riallacciare con me, avendo anche la mancanza di pudore di raccontarmi che cosa avevano fatto!


Ma con tua sorella ci parli ancora?


----------



## Old Alima (20 Settembre 2006)

*per Fa*

Scusa Fa, sono d'accordo che il tradimento, comunque lo giri è sempre un tradimento, ma se permetti  quello consumato con la migliore amica o la sorella è più grave perchè diventa un tradimento doppio!


----------



## La Lupa (20 Settembre 2006)

Nadamas ha detto:
			
		

> cara Lupa, padronissima di tornare su marte, ma credi che li non si tradisca?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mai stato in Catalunya?
Ti farebbe bene.

Su marte scopiamo senza limiti.
Ma come le cocorite.
Quando ci stufiamo, cambiamo cocorita.
Che ci vuoi fare?!?

Ora vado che il teletrasporto ronza.


----------



## Old Alima (20 Settembre 2006)

*per non registrato*

Certo che ci parlo ancora! Sono passati degli anni e non ho mai tirato fuori l'argomento, perchè lei rimane comunque mia sorella e credo che non esista niente che possa rompere il legame che ci lega alla nostra famiglia. Premetto che mia sorella è più piccola di sette anni e ha sempre vissuto, quando era più giovane,  in modo competitivo nei miei confronti.


----------



## Old Fa. (20 Settembre 2006)

Alima ha detto:
			
		

> Scusa Fa, sono d'accordo che il tradimento, comunque lo giri è sempre un tradimento, ma se permetti quello consumato con la migliore amica o la sorella è più grave perchè diventa un tradimento doppio!


Eh beh ... ognuno la vede come vuole.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Per me un tradimento è un tradimento ... punto ! ... con chi lo si fa .....  è solo una magra consolazione che si prende quello che lo subisce.


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Settembre 2006)

Cognato ha detto:
			
		

> E' un po' che vi leggo, o meglio, vi ho letto per un certotempo, intervenendo quà e là...
> Ora vi racconto la cazzata che ho fatto ieri sera...
> Mia moglie ha una sorella molto giovane. Io ho 29 anni, mia moglie 26, mia cognata 19.
> Ieri sera mia cognata si è riparata da noi perché è stata sorpresa dalla pioggia mentre era in giro.
> ...


Magari" l'universo maschile" lo conosce anche la sorellina 

	
	
		
		
	


	




    ...ed ancora una volta tenderesti a sottovalutarla...

Chiedilo ai tuoi amici...

ti direbbero la verità , ne sono certa.


----------



## Old Misolidio (20 Settembre 2006)

Mah, dico solo che è un tradimento rischioso. Solitamente, per evitare che possano trapelare i fatti, si cerca di limitare i possibili collegamenti tra la propria compagna e l'amante...poi il caso e il sesto senso mandano a far benedire queste precauzioni  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ergo, proprio perché non si può mai sapere nella vita (e l'esempio riportato riguardo una presunta discussione tra sorelle in cui la minera vuol prendersi la rivincita), il tradimento con la cognata è molto più rischioso che con una persona totalmente esterna alle conoscenze della coppia.
A questo punto, per fare l'en-plein, non ti resta che tener fede alla legge della triglia!


----------



## Old Fa. (20 Settembre 2006)

Misolidio ha detto:
			
		

> ..... il tradimento con la cognata è molto più rischioso che con una persona totalmente esterna alle conoscenze della coppia..........


Credo che sia più sicuro con la cognata .... che quello fatto con l'amica.

La sorella avrà certamente molte difficoltà a confidarsi con qualcuno su questo, rimane più pericoloso per la Cognata che per il Cognato.

Un segreto sicuramente meglio custodito di un qualsiasi altro.


----------



## Lettrice (20 Settembre 2006)

Porco dito che stronza di una sorella che si ritrova tua moglie!!!!!!

Tu tanto quanto ma la sorella proprio....mi cadono le braccia


----------



## Non registrato (20 Settembre 2006)

Fa. ha detto:
			
		

> Credo che sia più sicuro con la cognata .... che quello fatto con l'amica.
> 
> La sorella avrà certamente molte difficoltà a confidarsi con qualcuno su questo, rimane più pericoloso per la Cognata che per il Cognato.
> 
> Un segreto sicuramente meglio custodito di un qualsiasi altro.


Infatti mi riferivo ad un tradimento con persona *totalmente estranea* alle conoscenze della coppia  

	
	
		
		
	


	




    Poi, a parità di conoscenza diretta (amica - sorella), ti do ragione


----------



## Old Fa. (20 Settembre 2006)

Lettrice ha detto:
			
		

> Porco dito che stronza di una sorella che si ritrova tua moglie!!!!!!
> 
> Tu tanto quanto ma la sorella proprio....mi cadono le braccia


Io mi ero fatto l'idea sul perchè una ragazza può essere interessata al ragazzo o al marito di sua sorella (di solito maggiore).

Per un semplice fatto che credo tenga nella pratica: la sorella minore di norma è scartata quando è piccola dalla maggiore, ... è una palla al piede (avviene anche tra fratelli).

Viene scartata anche dalle amiche della sorella maggiore, ... perchè è piccola e fastidiosa. Nessuno la vuole trai marroni.

Nel crescere credo che mantenga il desiderio d'interessarsi a quello che ha la sorella maggiore, e quindi, ... al suo ragazzo o marito.

Io inizierei a riflettere su questo, ... mi è parso più volte di capire che la motivazione di questa curiosità risiede molto sul fatto d'interessarsi ancora ... a i giocattoli che ha la sorella grande. (solo una teoria naturalmente)


----------



## Lettrice (20 Settembre 2006)

Fa. ha detto:
			
		

> Io mi ero fatto l'idea sul perchè una ragazza può essere interessata al ragazzo o al marito di sua sorella (di solito maggiore).
> 
> Per un semplice fatto che credo tenga nella pratica: la sorella minore di norma è scartata quando è piccola dalla maggiore, ... è una palla al piede (avviene anche tra fratelli).
> 
> ...


No Caro Fa qui non c'e' psicologia che salvi...fregare il fidanzato o marito alla sorella e' essere puttane dentro..fino al midollo!!!!!!


----------



## Old Fa. (20 Settembre 2006)

Lettrice ha detto:
			
		

> No Caro Fa qui non c'e' psicologia che salvi...fregare il fidanzato o marito alla sorella e' essere puttane dentro..fino al midollo!!!!!!


Come sei severa Lettrice, ...


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Settembre 2006)

Lettrice ha detto:
			
		

> No Caro Fa qui non c'e' psicologia che salvi...fregare il fidanzato o marito alla sorella e' essere puttane dentro..fino al midollo!!!!!!


 
Che abbia lei ( la sorellina antagonista ..aggiungerei "di ste balle" che ci raccontiamo)una disinvoltura ineccepibile con i propri costumi ... ok

non è tanto l'atto compiuto ma è  *come* l'ha gestito....pure l'sms per tranquillizzarlo... chiamiamola come vi pare...

Ma la  consuetudine sociale  invece, come lo chiamerebbe lui?

un furbo?

uno che ci sa fare?

Un casanova?


vediamo che ci rispondiamo ora.


----------



## Bruja (20 Settembre 2006)

*x tutti*

Permettetemi di non commentare, tanto sarebbero parole al vento..............ma quella del "so essere riservata"......... beh sentite sto ancora stramazzando dalle risate!!!
INtendeva forse che come tutto quello che è riservato si concede a uno alla volta  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ??
Poi ditemi che non è una fortuna essere figlia unica!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old Fa. (20 Settembre 2006)

Presumo che Cognato non abbia voluto scrivere un romanzo, non sarà certo capitato così di colpo, ... qualche occhiatina se la saranno lanciata anche prima di quest'episodio, ... e c'è stata questa situazione particolare che ha portato al fatto.

Perchè poi farne una tragedia, ... oggi darei un braccio per poter raccontare la stessa cosa di Cognato, ... a saperlo come finiva con la mia ex stronza, ... e finisce sempre nello stesso modo da ormai 20 anni a questa parte: col caz... che farei il bravo ragazzo con la mia ex cognata super figa .... tornando indietro.

PS: sei il mio mito Cognato


----------



## Non registrato (20 Settembre 2006)

Miciolidia ha detto:
			
		

> Che abbia lei ( la sorellina antagonista ..aggiungerei "di ste balle" che ci raccontiamo)una disinvoltura ineccepibile con i propri costumi ... ok
> 
> non è tanto l'atto compiuto ma è  *come* l'ha gestito....pure l'sms per tranquillizzarlo... chiamiamola come vi pare...
> 
> ...


Senti per me il marito e' quello che e'...comunque lo si chiami...certo non casanova...c'e' sempre il divorzio

Ma la sorella proprio no...porca miseria se non ci si puo' fidare manco della propria sorella...do ragione a Bruja meglio essere figli unici!!!!!


----------



## Lettrice (20 Settembre 2006)

Quella sopra ero io...o mia sorella?  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Ok questa era pessima


----------



## Old Fa. (20 Settembre 2006)

Non registrato ha detto:
			
		

> ....Ma la sorella proprio no...porca miseria se non ci si puo' fidare manco della propria sorella...do ragione a Bruja meglio essere figli unici!!!!!


Ah beh ... fidarsi della moglie (con la quale hai figli a vita) invece è diverso !?!

Ecco, personalmente il vostro metro di valutazione qui lascia molto pensare, ... distruggere una nuova famiglia va bene, ... ma un rapporto con la sorella no.

Mi auguro davvero che non siano queste le vostre valutazioni per dire che è più grave una cosa dell'altra.


----------



## Lettrice (20 Settembre 2006)

Fa. ha detto:
			
		

> Ah beh ... fidarsi della moglie (con la quale hai figli a vita) invece è diverso !?!
> 
> Ecco, personalmente il vostro metro di valutazione qui lascia molto pensare, ... distruggere una nuova famiglia va bene, ... ma un rapporto con la sorella no.
> 
> Mi auguro davvero che non siano queste le vostre valutazioni per dire che è più grave una cosa dell'altra.


No sono entrambe gravi...ma per me al mondo ci si deve parare il c... da tutti...tranne che dalla mia famiglia e non intendo quella creata da me con una persona spesso 'sconosciuta' ( chi mai potra' dire conosco il mio partner...se lo si dice e' una cazzata)...

Non metto le cose sulla bilancia ma se dovessi scegliere tra mio marito e mia sorella sceglierei mia sorella...


----------



## Old Fa. (20 Settembre 2006)

Lettrice ha detto:
			
		

> No sono entrambe gravi...ma per me al mondo ci si deve parare il c... da tutti...tranne che dalla mia famiglia ......


E' qui che volevo che qualcuno arrivasse

Che cosa è marito, moglie e figli ? Non è forse una famiglia ?

Farlo con un estraneo non è forse la stessa cosa, ... è sempre una pugnalata in casa propria a tradimento.

Differenze sulla sorella o fratelli sono solo dettagli, ma sono importanti fino ad un certo punto. Tradire è tradire, ... e non ci si lava la coscenza perchè qualcuno reputa più grave situazioni particolari.


----------



## Lettrice (20 Settembre 2006)

Fa. ha detto:
			
		

> E' qui che volevo che qualcuno arrivasse
> 
> Che cosa è marito, moglie e figli ? Non è forse una famiglia ?
> 
> ...


FA come ti pare ma il legame con fratelli e sorelle non e' come col tuo compagno...che molto spesso manco si conosce...

Comunque ogniuno pensa come crede...quello che penso io e' che il mio ex e' uno stronzo anche con una figlia in comune...rfamiglia come dici tu e' uno stronzo pace...lo mando a quel paese sono solo 4 anni di vita insieme...ma mia sorella sono 29 anni di vita insieme se mi tradisse mi girerebbero le palle...perche' e' troppo difficile chiudere quella porta e dire vabbe' vaffanculo...(scusate)


----------



## Non registrato (20 Settembre 2006)

Non registrato ha detto:
			
		

> Senti per me il marito e' quello che e'...comunque lo si chiami...certo non casanova...c'e' sempre il divorzio
> 
> Ma la sorella proprio no...porca miseria se non ci si puo' fidare manco della propria sorella...do ragione a Bruja meglio essere figli unici!!!!!


ma non hai appena scritto che avresti voluto essere come lui?

E comunque mi pare che la mia domanda era diversa.


----------



## Old Fa. (20 Settembre 2006)

Lettrice ha detto:
			
		

> FA come ti pare ma il legame con fratelli e sorelle non e' come col tuo compagno...che molto spesso manco si conosce...


Mi sembra chiaro invece che sia la medesima situazione, ... a  quanto pare nemmeno i parenti tra loro si conoscono.



			
				Lettrice ha detto:
			
		

> Comunque ogniuno pensa come crede...quello che penso io e' che il mio ex e' uno stronzo anche con una figlia in comune...rfamiglia come dici tu e' uno stronzo pace...lo mando a quel paese sono solo 4 anni di vita insieme...ma mia sorella sono 29 anni di vita insieme se mi tradisse mi girerebbero le palle...perche' e' troppo difficile chiudere quella porta e dire vabbe' vaffanculo...(scusate)


Io ho visto coppie esplodere dopo 20 e più, non sono certo che gli anni possano essere una garanzia di solidità. Ho visto anche parenti farsi la guerra per 10 anni di fila senza una vera motivazione.

Comincio adesso a credere che sia impossibilire stabilire niente sugli altri, nemmeno tra parente.


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Settembre 2006)

scusate , quella sopra sono io.


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Settembre 2006)

*il circo*

ma scusate...

ma secondo voi, una che si presenta in baby doll ...( è nella borsa oltre l'ombrello...di ognuna di noi...a qualsiasi ora del giorno) e fa quello che fa ....e poi invia quel messaggio...

e un lui, impegnato sentimentalmente che ammette di cornificare da tempola mogliera...e che ci mette pure a parte di quanto sia capace di riconfermare la propria la virilità...


ma vi pare che stiamo pure a fare la gerarchia di chi è piu' o meno onorevole?


----------



## Non registrato (20 Settembre 2006)

Premettendo che le relazioni vanno a puttane a prescindere dal tradimento...che in genere non scaturisce dal nulla...e che non concepisco in ogni caso...sono contraria al tradimento perche' e' un gioco sporco e avviene sempre in sordina...nessuno ha mai le palle per dire cara/o mi sono rotta le balle della nostra relazione voglio poter 'frequentare' altra gente...che tradotto vuol dire che mi voglio trombare qualcun altro...

No si tradisce xche' e' piu' sicuro...in caso vada male c'e' sempre la vecchia pantofola a casa...poi se ci si vuol fare una filosofia sull'amare la vecchia pantofola e calzarne qualcun altra di tanto in tanto...si agisce come meglio opportuno...

Mai fidarsi delle baby sitters, delle colf, dei postini, degli idraulici, dei vicini di casa e manco delle sorelle...ma gente ma dove cazzo vivo?

Ho 29 anni manco 87 e queste merdate non le concepisco..mi sento passata...per essere al passo coi tempi dovrei avere un marito che paga x farsi pisciare in bocca da mia sorella!!!!!

Ho deciso che risparmiero' x comprarmi un isola...in cui vivro' sola col mio cane, mia figlia e la serie completa di Grey's anatomy!!!!


Mi scuso profondamente per le volgarita'.


----------



## Lettrice (20 Settembre 2006)

In caso non l'aveste capito quella sopra ero io...la mia connessione e' un po' in malora...e non solo quella ad internet


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Settembre 2006)

Lettrice ha detto:
			
		

> In caso non l'aveste capito quella sopra ero io...la mia connessione e' un po' in malora...e non solo quella ad internet


 
Cara lettrice...qui le connessioni si zafloppano un poco a tutti.

Non ti preoccupare 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Che razza è il tuo bestio?


----------



## Bruja (20 Settembre 2006)

*mah!!*

Questa serie di posts era imperdibile.
Ci troviamo con un marito indeciso fra il fedifrago e l'impedito..........che risponde alla sua testa, quella in mezzo alle gambe.
Una sorella che entra in casa bagnata e dopo poco si presenta in baby doll (qualcuno ha detto che ne abbiamo tutte uno nella borsa, non si sa mai con questi temporali)...........
Finiscono a letto allegramente infoiati, e, come chiusa si tranquillizzano l'un l'altra sulla riservatezza di quanto è accaduto.
La domanda vera è, se non c'è un innamoramento fulminante in atto, e mi pare davvero sperare troppo, come si potrebbe definire questa licenza poetico-sessuale? 
Voi potete raccontarvela come vi pare, ma io avessi una simile sorella e venissi a sapere cosa ha combinato............. dubito che farei eccezioni parentali, anzi, proprio perchè parente sarebbe due volte responsabile, quindi stesso piano del marito.
Lui che non riesce a resistere ad una ragazzetta che scodinzola discinta e sgualdrinella e lei non poteva non affrancare la sua superiorità di seduzione sulla sorella, perchè non le vogliamo fare grazia di considerarla una ninfomane vero???
Bruja


p.s. Tanto per fare accademia, cosa direbbero i nostri uomini se la cosa fosse ribaltata, entrasse il fratello per ripararsi e nel frattempo intrattenesse la cognata rivoltandola come un calzino??? Naturalmente direste che sono cose che capitano e che vostra moglie è stata solo disorientata .............


----------



## Old Fa. (20 Settembre 2006)

Beh ... Lettrice forse hai perso le ultime cronache.

Ci sono madri che hanno detto alla Rai che hanno paura a dare le spalle ai figli e di guardare se tutti i coltelli sono al posto giusto. E' roba che ho sentito ieri dopo il TG.

Ci sono genitori che hanno paura che i loro figli, e temono che questi li uccidano, ... però ... che famiglie che girano.

A guardare bene e davanti ad altro, il tradimento passa all'ultimo scalino.

Questo per dire che tu ti sei fatta un'idea troppo favolesca sulla famiglia, anch'io credevo ... però io ne ho avuta una mia per poco tempo, ... ma ho visto quello che si fanno ed ho visto quello che ha fatto la mia ex.

E' bene iniziare a non sorprendersi troppo.


----------



## Cognato (21 Settembre 2006)

Bruja ha detto:
			
		

> Lui che non riesce a resistere ad una ragazzetta che scodinzola discinta e sgualdrinella


Cazzo, no che non ci riuscivo, è stra-stra-strafiga. Se solo ci penso, non ragiono più ...non arriva più sangue al cervello, mi va tutto là...



			
				Bruja ha detto:
			
		

> perchè non le vogliamo fare grazia di considerarla una ninfomane vero???


Che sia ninfomane non lo escludo, è proprio senza inibizioni. Anche nel rapporto denota una disinvoltura da zoccolona navigata ...anche se credo che certe donne siano in modo innato più o meno porcelle...
Ieri sera si presenta a casa nostra, a me è gelato il sangue.
"Ciao, se qualcuno poi mi accompagna a casa mi fermo a cena da voi. Sono venuta in centro in bus."
...c'è bisogno che vi racconti com'è finita??


----------



## Kornut (21 Settembre 2006)

Cognato ha detto:
			
		

> ...c'è bisogno che vi racconti com'è finita??


Beh, sì dai, qualcosa potresti dircela...
...tipo, vediamo, uhm...
...il sederino, te lo ha dato??


----------



## Cognato (21 Settembre 2006)

Kornut ha detto:
			
		

> ...il sederino, te lo ha dato??


Sei un po' troppo diretto ...ma non te l'ho già detto che è molto disinibita, che è porcella? Insomma, dai ....fai 1+1...

Sai cos'è che mi intrigherebbe adesso? Scoparmi l'altra sorella hi hi


----------



## Kornut (21 Settembre 2006)

Cognato ha detto:
			
		

> Sai cos'è che mi intrigherebbe adesso? Scoparmi l'altra sorella hi hi


...e poi magari lo proponi a tutte e tre insieme ...un genio del male 

Sei fin troppo senza scrupoli anche per uno grezzo come me!!


----------



## Old légère (21 Settembre 2006)

Ciao Cognato!

Ma la prima sera che lo avete fatto a casa tua, quando lei era tutta bagnata, poverina, e tu l'hai asciugata ben bene, i tuoi gemellini dove erano?

Légère


----------



## Cognato (21 Settembre 2006)

A dormire
...tranquillo son troppo piccini per scendere dai loro lettini...


----------



## Old Nadamas (21 Settembre 2006)

La Lupa ha detto:
			
		

> Mai stato in Catalunya?
> Ti farebbe bene.
> 
> Su marte scopiamo senza limiti.
> ...


Ciao Lupa, claro, yo soy hido in Catalunya muchas veces y tengo recuerdos de muchachas calientes y lindas! Ma perchè la Catalogna?
In quanto a Marte beh ci sono stato di meno, sai costa un po' di carburante ma ho scoperto di avere lasciato tracce...due piccoli marzianini...
buona giornata.


----------



## Non registrato (21 Settembre 2006)

Scommetto che fra un pò qualcuno dirà che anche questo racconto è normale e che non ci si deve scandalizzare,a me sembra solo l ennesimo spaccato di una società molto malata...mi chiedo se cognato non abbia mirato pure la dolce mammina di queste brave ragazze....avanti così!!!!!


----------



## Cognato (21 Settembre 2006)

Non registrato ha detto:
			
		

> ...mi chiedo se cognato non abbia mirato pure la dolce mammina di queste brave ragazze...


Per carità ...Dio me ne scampi!!!


----------



## Giuseppe (21 Settembre 2006)

*Cognato*

Sono convinto che tutto questo dare libero sfogo ai tuoi più bassi istinti, ti porti ad essere un po' un animale: tutto istinto e arrapamento...


----------



## Old légère (21 Settembre 2006)

Cognato ha detto:
			
		

> A dormire
> ...tranquillo son troppo piccini per scendere dai loro lettini...


 
Mi dispiace Cognato,

Ci sono diversi aspetti di questa storia che non condivido, ma l'idea che i tuoi piccoli (se pur inconscenti) fossero a casa durante il vostro divertirvi, mi disturba.

Légère

P.S.:  sono una lei...


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Settembre 2006)

Anche i piccoli in casa...

Ma dai, questo ci sta prendendo in giro 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e noi qui ad abboccare.


----------



## Old légère (21 Settembre 2006)

Miciolidia ha detto:
			
		

> Anche i piccoli in casa...
> 
> Ma dai, questo ci sta prendendo in giro
> 
> ...


 
Guarda Miciolidia,

Per un po' ci ho pensato anche io, che fosse tutto inventato.  Poi ho anche pensato che la bassezza umana, a volte, può raggiungere il centro della Terra, oltrepassarlo, e sbucare dall'altra parte... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Légère


----------



## Cognato (21 Settembre 2006)

Bassezza??
credevo foste in grado di condividere, senza essere bacchettoni
accettate pissing, orge...
...e poi fate i maestri di morale

bye bye

non vi dico più nulla e torno nel dimenticatoio...


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Settembre 2006)

légère ha detto:
			
		

> Guarda Miciolidia,
> 
> Per un po' ci ho pensato anche io, che fosse tutto inventato. Poi ho anche pensato che la bassezza umana, a volte, può raggiungere il centro della Terra, oltrepassarlo, e sbucare dall'altra parte...
> 
> ...


Sai che ti dico Legere?

che in sostanza che sia autentica o meno , non è importante.

Piu' interessanti sono state le risposte.


Buona giornata cara Légère. sta storia ha contribuito ad una certa nausea, chiamiamola esistenziale.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  BOOMMM.


----------



## Non registrato (21 Settembre 2006)

Perdonaci se qualcuno ha in qualche modo urtato la tua grande sensibilità,spero proprio non ci lascerai...abbaim bisogno dei tuoi racconti di alto profilo morale,e perdona se cè ancora qualcuno che ha ancora il coraggio di indignarsi se ti scopi la sorella di tua moglie con due bimbi che dorrmono vicino!infondo che cè di male?magari quando si fan grandi una botta alla zia.....ma per favore!!!!!


----------



## La Lupa (21 Settembre 2006)

Cognato ha detto:
			
		

> Bassezza??
> credevo foste in grado di condividere, senza essere bacchettoni
> accettate pissing, orge...
> ...e poi fate i maestri di morale
> ...


Forse ti sfugge che pisciare sulla testa a qualcuno è pratica che prevede l'assoluto accordo tra le due (ma pure di più, per carità!) persone che vi partecipano.
E non danneggia nessuno.
(salvo magari dover pulire dopo).

Ti pare la stessa cosa?


----------



## Cognato (21 Settembre 2006)

*Ultima replica*



			
				La Lupa ha detto:
			
		

> Forse ti sfugge che pisciare sulla testa a qualcuno è pratica che prevede l'assoluto accordo tra le due (ma pure di più, per carità!) persone che vi partecipano.
> E non danneggia nessuno.
> (salvo magari dover pulire dopo).
> 
> Ti pare la stessa cosa?



Questa è una vaccata! Anche tra me e mia cognata è tutto condiviso. Ovvio che mi amoglie è all'oscuro, ma non mi sembra di essere l'unico traditore qui.
Opss non ero su tradimento.net ma su santarelline.it 
...scusate mi son sbagliato

Passo e chiudo


----------



## La Lupa (21 Settembre 2006)

Cognato ha detto:
			
		

> Questa è una vaccata! Anche tra me e mia cognata è tutto condiviso. Ovvio che mi amoglie è all'oscuro, ma non mi sembra di essere l'unico traditore qui.
> Opss non ero su tradimento.net ma su santarelline.it
> ...scusate mi son sbagliato
> 
> Passo e chiudo

















Miiiii!!!! Sei un grande!!!!! Davvero!!!!!

Ora scusa ma devo andare a sgranare un rosario.
Ovviamente pregherò anche per te!

ps: non prima di aver preso a badilate il sacrestano, naturalmente.
Ma c'ho la coscenza a posto, perchè la perpetua non ne sa niente!


----------



## Old légère (21 Settembre 2006)

Cognato ha detto:
			
		

> Bassezza??
> credevo foste in grado di condividere, senza essere bacchettoni
> accettate pissing, orge...
> ...e poi fate i maestri di morale
> ...


 
Caro Cognato!

Hai ragione!  Sono stata offensiva, e per questo mi scuso.  Sarebbe stato sufficiente dirti che non condivido il tuo comportamento.
Il fatto di accettare il pissing e altro non c'entra, perché io non lo pratico, ma subisco.  Nel senso che mio marito è così tarato che che se lo fa fare da altre, e poi pensa pure che io non me ne accorrga. Bah!  Mi viene il vomito...è più forte di me...

Comunque, tornando a noi, devi capire che la mia situazione di m.... mi porta, a volte, ad essere incomprensiva e scontrosa.  Per cui devo impormi di non fare certi interventi scorretti, semplicemente perché mi girano le balle per i fatti miei.  Allo stesso tempo non è neppure giusto che, per colpa mia, tu non scriva più, negando agli altri la possibilità di interagire con te riguardo all'rgomento.

Quindi, Cognato, ignora quello che ti ho detto, e continua a scrivere.  Potrà srvire a molti e, magari, anche a me.

Légère


----------



## Bruja (21 Settembre 2006)

*Cognato*

Adesso che hai detto di tutto e dipiù sulla tua storia e sulle risposte ho due cose da dire, e me la sbrigo alla svelta:

1) nessun giudizio su di te, ci mancherebbe, ognuno è la somma delle proprie scelte e deve rendere conto a se stesso o, al massimo a chi può danneggiare,..........e qui la danneggiata è, per ora, all'oscuro,

2) Tu hai diritto di dire ciò che credi, ma deve anche accettare le risposte che mi pare siano state diversificate. 
E' vero che il sito parla di traditori e di traditi, ma è come per i ladri, ci sono i professionisti dal tocco leggero e quelli dalla rapina a mano armata.
Con questo intendo, e spero sia chiaro che non è per polemica, non mi serve farla, solo diversificare le ragioni e le motivazioni. Un tradimento è un tradimento, ma se lo si perpetra con la cognata (e lasciamo perdere che cognata), e si ripete la cosa ad ogni occasione, e si progetta di farsi la terza sorella, anche se l'hai detto per  paradosso, lascia molto pensierosi sul fatto in sè! 

La sensazione è che, come sempre, similia etc etc.............. lei ha capito come sei tu e tu ha inteso bene come è lei.......... niente più e niente meno.
Quindi, buon proseguimento, nessuna reprimenda, e visto che siete a posto con la coscienza, ci mancherebbe che qualcuno possa interferire.
Finchè tua moglie non sa nulla...............non è accaduto nulla!!
Bruja


p.s.- Dimenticavo, attento all'incognita, ha fregato gente molto più astuta e prudente di voi. Ti scriverò qualcosa che da me come suggerimento è regolare dare ai traditori, specie quelli avventati; i tradimenti che non vengono scoperti, rarissimi, sono quelli fatti senza la foia che avete voi e senza il trasposto sessuale e passionale che mettete nella vostra tresca. Per quel che pare tu sei imprudente, perchè ogni occasione diventa buona e la tua ardente cognata è una pescatrice di uomini, ma attento, non confonderla con un'aquila pescatrice, al massimo è una fagianella vanitosa. 
Ah, ultima domanda, con lei usi il profilattico vero? E guarda che non mi preoccupo di eventualio gravidanze, per quelle basta la pillola. 
Adesso dammi pure della bacchettona, ma non confonderti, potresti aver a che fare con una persona che si comporta bene, ma che riesce a tirar scemo un uomo senza neppure spostare la gonna, esattamente come molte signore di questo forum .... ed è per questo che troviamo l'atteggiamento della tua cognatina una tattica da ninfomane, della serie tu vali qualunque altro, e naturalemnte non è neppure colpa sua, ma è così!!!
Comunque come si diceva giustamente, se sta bene a te.......... a noi va pure meglio, specie se ognuno dà via del suo.
Se vuoi restare sei ben accetto e forse potrai confrontarti con gente che ha molte esperienze da raccontare, se ci vuoi liquidare come oscurantisti e decidi di andare per altri lidi.......... che possiamo dire, come preferisci! Gli altri non sò, ma io pur auspicando che tu possta restare, non ho pregato mai nessuno, e non frequento chiese

	
	
		
		
	


	




Buona giornata
Bruja


----------



## Old Nadamas (21 Settembre 2006)

mi sembra che ci stiamo calando nella solita santa ipocrisia.
che c'entra cognata, amica, cugina? è stata una gran scopata e basta seghe mentali.
ma c.... siamo in parrocchia? rubiamo la marmellata e poi cerchiamo l'assoluzione?
dobbiamo sempre sapere le nostre misure, se entriamo dobbiamo poi vivere l'ambiente sennò stiamo fuori, nessuno ci obbliga.
quanto alla cognatina, se c'è una colpevole, è solo lei, se è vero ciò che è scritto è lei ad avere strumentalizzato la cosa a suo favore in un disegno premeditato.
non credo ai santi ed al cilicio, la carne è carne ed il c... è c.... porca miseria.
scusate lo sfogo


----------



## Non registrato (21 Settembre 2006)

Non sono per nulla d accordo!per niente!ma che discorso è?i colpevoli son entrambi,perchè la colpa solo a lei?certo non siam in chiesa e allora freghiamocene di tutto e tutti,magari la prossima si tromba pure la madre tanto la carne è carne!!!!!!!ma siam animali?cazzo è possibile che non si riesca a dar un limite all indecenza?possibile che vada bene tutto,e se si dissente si vien tacciati pure d esser bacchettoni!Vi vorrei tanto vedere voi moderni....quando il danno lo subite voi....se la moglie si trombava il fratello chissà se cognato diventava bacchettone pure lui!!!!!Bello esser froci con il culo degli altri!!!!!                                                                                                                                  Leone


----------



## Old Misolidio (21 Settembre 2006)

Non registrato ha detto:
			
		

> cazzo è possibile che non si riesca a dar un limite all indecenza?possibile che vada bene tutto,e se si dissente si vien tacciati pure d esser bacchettoni!


Quello che per te può essere indecente, per altri no. Non c'è una morale superiore, non c'è una ragione superiore: i metri di giudizio sono vari tanto quanto le persone. L'han fatto, a loro sta bene così. Tutto qui. Poi chiunque può approvare o meno.
Personalmente non dico che chi ha criticato duramente il fatto sia un bacchettone: ha solo un modo di pensare diverso dal mio, tutto qui. Poi, per carità, cercare l'approvazione tout-court sul forum è un'utopia, per quanto detto poco sopra. Io non sarei andato con la cognata: troppo rischioso


----------



## Bruja (21 Settembre 2006)

*Nada*

Permettimi, personalmente non mi calo da nessuna parte, semplicemente sostengo che alla fine ognuno si regola come meglio crede, ma non può pretendere che gli altri non commentino........... anche questa sarebbe una specie di ipocrisia al contrario.  
Lui sa bene che se la moglie avesse sentore di quello che è accaduto sarebbero cavoli amari per tutti.  Per il resto non ho sostenuto che ognuno dà via del suo e tanto basti?
Infatti, a mio parere, lui non cerca nè assoluzioni nè giustificazioni, ha detto chiaramente che se l'è goduta a volontà e mi pare ben felice che la cognata si faccia scopare con la facilità con cui prende un caffè!

Comunque concordo con te, la cognata è una vera egocentrica menefreghista, e lui è solo la pera caduta dall'albero.  Speriamo se ne sia accorto,perchè temo sia troppo lusinghiero il pensiero che sia la sua arte seduttiva ad aver tentano la cognata. 

Caro Nada, impagabile la tua frase "non credo ai santi ed al cilicio, la carne è carne ed il c... è c.... porca miseria."   
Che dici? Per lei faceva lo stesso anche un godemichet?
No, in effetti è troppo intrigante farsi il cognato, le ha permesso di sentirsi la Mata Hari della famiglia.  Perchè hai voglia ad essere ninfomane, ma se sei anche gnocca, e con tutti i c.... che ci sono in giro, ti vai a pescare proprio quello del cognato, possiamo mandare in fanteria l'ipocrisia ed altre panzane e prendere atto che è proprio mignotta. (Mi scuso ma non c'era nulla di più centrato nel vocabolario italiano)
Bruja


----------



## Non registrato (21 Settembre 2006)

Con questa morale non ci sarà mai nulla di indecente e di sbagliato....capisco quanto possa esser soggettiva e quanto pericolosa!!!!!


----------



## Old Misolidio (21 Settembre 2006)

*pardon, sono OT*



			
				Bruja ha detto:
			
		

> mignotta. (Mi scuso ma non c'era nulla di più centrato nel vocabolario italiano)
> Bruja


Che se non sbaglio deriva dall'usanza di segnare, nei secoli passati, l'origine sconosciuta di fanciulli abbandonati od orfani. Si segnava sull'elenco degli orfanotrofi, se non erro, 

figlio/a di _madre ignota_, abbreviato con 

figlio/a di _m.ignota_.

Confermate?

[fine OT 

	
	
		
		
	


	




    ]


----------



## La Lupa (21 Settembre 2006)

Misolidio ha detto:
			
		

> Quello che per te può essere indecente, per altri no. Non c'è una morale superiore, non c'è una ragione superiore: i metri di giudizio sono vari tanto quanto le persone. L'han fatto, a loro sta bene così. Tutto qui. Poi chiunque può approvare o meno.
> Personalmente non dico che chi ha criticato duramente il fatto sia un bacchettone: ha solo un modo di pensare diverso dal mio, tutto qui.


mm mm! 
E' proprio quello che mi sono detta quando ho iniziato con la necrofilia.


----------



## Old Misolidio (21 Settembre 2006)

La Lupa ha detto:
			
		

> mm mm!
> E' proprio quello che mi sono detta quando ho iniziato con la necrofilia.


LOL  

	
	
		
		
	


	




    De gustibus...


----------



## Bruja (21 Settembre 2006)

*Misolidio*

Confermo, ed ha anche una seconda matrice francese (mignòter = carezzare che aveva un senso molto più intimo del nostro, era il carezzare d'alcova).

Ci sarebbe da fare una precisazione, tanto per divagare, il cncetto centrale è l'onestà, se diciamo che il tale è un uomo onesto, intendiamo che non truffa, non ruba, è corretto, mentre se diciamo che la tale è una donna onesta intendiamo quasi sempre che non è una mignotta; per abbrevviare secondo il comune pensare, un uomo onesto non prende quello che non è suo, una donna onesta non dà via quello che è suo. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




E' solo un divertissement verbale  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old Nadamas (21 Settembre 2006)

per i bigotti.
non si tratta di essere moderni, ma che c'entra? si tratta di essere e stop.
perchè nel medio evo, tra i barbari, sempre nel mondo insomma non esistevano le stesse cose?
l'uomo è uomo da secoli e chissà quante cognate  sono state mignotte.
meni ipocrisia, qui non si tratta di avere poca morale, si tratta di essere reali enon dei baciapile.


----------



## La Lupa (21 Settembre 2006)

Un uomo onesto... un uomo probo...
lalla lalallalla lallallallero....


*"un uomo onesto non prende quello che non è suo, una donna onesta non dà via quello che è suo."*

Bella Bruja!


----------



## Old Misolidio (21 Settembre 2006)

Bruja ha detto:
			
		

> un uomo onesto non prende quello che non è suo, una donna onesta non dà via quello che è suo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Settembre 2006)

Bruja ha detto:
			
		

> Permettimi, personalmente non mi calo da nessuna parte, semplicemente sostengo che alla fine ognuno si regola come meglio crede, ma non può pretendere che gli altri non commentino........... anche questa sarebbe una specie di ipocrisia al contrario.
> Lui sa bene che se la moglie avesse sentore di quello che è accaduto sarebbero cavoli amari per tutti. Per il resto non ho sostenuto che ognuno dà via del suo e tanto basti?
> Infatti, a mio parere, lui non cerca nè assoluzioni nè giustificazioni, ha detto chiaramente che se l'è goduta a volontà e mi pare ben felice che la cognata si faccia scopare con la facilità con cui prende un caffè!
> 
> ...


su una cosa non sono d'accordo...tutta sto tentativo di psicolocizzare tra chi è meglio è chi è peggio, tra chi è pera è chi serpente.

uno fa il toro, e l'altra fa la pecora.

"Il c...è il c..."e non ha caso lo ha scritto chi per icona si è messo un toro.

E la pecora bela.

Ognuno il suo ruolo.

tutto qui.


----------



## MariLea (21 Settembre 2006)

Quanto rumore per nulla!
Cognato non ha fatto niente di nuovo, sin dall'antichità ci sono le tresche tra le tre C: cognati, cugini e compari/commari. 
E poi vorrei dire a cognato di star tranquillo, tanto sua moglie la sera di pioggia molto probabilmente scopava col di lui fratello o col fratello di qualcun'altro, cosa importa, basta che aricchisca ulteriormente la sua esperienza sull'universo maschile e diventi la migliore delle mogli e delle sorelle.

Lupa...
ma la lupa non si scopava il marito della figlia?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





sono ritornata da poco e leggere tutto d'un fiato mi sta confondendo!


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Settembre 2006)

Miciolidia ha detto:
			
		

> su una cosa non sono d'accordo...tutta sto tentativo di psicolocizzare( intelligentemente) tra chi è meglio è chi è peggio, tra chi è pera è chi serpente.
> 
> uno fa il toro, e l'altra fa la pecora.
> 
> ...


Asinus asinum fricat...nell'accezione piu' nobile e auguri a chi se la gode e sta contento.


----------



## La Lupa (21 Settembre 2006)

mailea ha detto:
			
		

> Lupa...
> ma la lupa non si scopava il marito della figlia?


Sì, e poi c'erano le civette sul comò,
che facevano l'amore con la figlia del dottore.


----------



## MariLea (21 Settembre 2006)

"Il c...è il c..."
e quando il "c..." non ha pensieri......................................


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Settembre 2006)

mailea ha detto:
			
		

> Quanto rumore per nulla!
> Cognato non ha fatto niente di nuovo, sin dall'antichità ci sono le tresche tra le tre C: cognati, cugini e compari/commari.
> E poi vorrei dire a cognato di star tranquillo,* tanto sua moglie la sera di pioggia molto probabilmente scopava col di lui fratello o col fratello di qualcun'altro, cosa importa, basta che aricchisca ulteriormente la sua esperienza sull'universo maschile e diventi la migliore delle mogli e delle sorelle.*
> 
> ...


mailea, è per questo motivo che  avevo consigliato al cognato di rivolgersi ai suoi amici che sicuramente gli avrebbero detto la verità 

	
	
		
		
	


	














Gli "amici" non lo disonorerebbero mai mententogli ahahahah....


temo che l'ironia nonl'abbia colta pero'


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Settembre 2006)

La Lupa ha detto:
			
		

> Sì, e poi c'erano le civette sul comò,
> che facevano l'amore con la figlia del dottore.


e se il dottore si dovesse ammalare?


----------



## La Lupa (21 Settembre 2006)

Miciolidia ha detto:
			
		

> e se il dottore si dovesse ammalare?


Ambarabà
cicci
coccò


----------



## MariLea (21 Settembre 2006)

*no Miciolidia*



> mailea, è per questo motivo che avevo consigliato al cognato di rivolgersi ai suoi amici che sicuramente gli avrebbero detto la verità
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lui coglie altro.


----------



## Non registrato (21 Settembre 2006)

L uomo è uomo da sempre.....a me non pare che camminiamo a quattro zampe...e per nostra fortuna ci siam evoluti non tutti e non in tutto evidentemente,poi nadamas ad ognuno libertà di pensiero,rivendicar la liberta di essere ci stà..ma essere a danno di qualcun altro e altro discorso....ma se tua moglie un domani si scopasse tuo fratello mentre i tuoi figli dormono forse saresti meno splendido!!!!!!           Leone


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Settembre 2006)

mailea ha detto:
			
		

> lui coglie altro.


effettivamente mailea, ognuno coglie il fiore che piu' gli aggrada.

il mio non è stato moralismo, perchè di scheletri nell'armadio ne ho pure io, è l'osservatore di queste ossa che fa la differenza?

E la responsabilita' nell'osservare queste ossa che abbiamo accumulato-ao' non è un ossario..solo un paio di tibie 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   che ci rende persone migliori?

Quello che mi ha disorientato , cognato, ora mi rivolgo a te, della cognata non mi interessa, non è tanto il fatto in sè stesso, ma il modo in cui viene affrontato?

é possibile che tutto si possa ridurre ad un edonismo cosi esasperato e finalizzato solo a se stesso?

Non cerco la parola Amore.

Ma almeno l'ombra della parola dubbio, interrogativo..

cerco l'Uomo, la sua umanità--ha un senso quello che chiedo per Te ,cognato?



Niente.

Non un indugio...l'azzaramento di "tutto", io davvero vorrei capire cosa scatta oltre il bisogno del noto "C", e non sono polemica.

Diversamente mi andrei a leggere altre pagine sul web dai contenuti erotici ben piu' interessanti.


----------



## Bruja (21 Settembre 2006)

*Leone*

Questa idea l'avevo anch'io, tutto è lecito quando non ci tocca............... quello che non si pensa mai non è tanto l'evoluzione, l'emancipazione e la larghezza di vedute quanto la misura dell'ira che ci prenderebbe sapendo che mentre siamo in normali occupazioni, le persone che dovrebbero amarci se la godono alle nostre spalle.
Non ho capito cosa c'entri tutto questo con l'ipocrisia, il medioevo e l'essere baciapile.
A meno che in nome della libertà di parola, pensiero ed azione, si considerino queste cose come prestare il sale o il prezzemolo quando la vicina resta senza.
Che poi dalla notte dei tempi ci si concupisca fra cognati, fratelli, cugini, amici, affini e simpatizzanti, mi pare che sia lapalissiano, certe pruriti e chi se li gratta esistono da sempre.
Sai cosa credo, che la libertà in questi casi sia inversamente proporzionale all'innamoramento; mi spiego, si può amare pacatamente una persona e tradirla, con chiunque intendo, ma se di questa persona sei innamorato, ho la sensazione che se ti passasse anche davanti tutto il concorso di miss Italia nudo, avresti altro a cui pensare e, magari, saresti preso a preoccuparti che non sia la tua innamorata ad essere concupita.
E' anche vero che non ho detto nulla di nuovo, ma resta il fatto, ed il moralismo non c'entra, che chi è davvero preso da qualcuno, non riesce a farsi sedurre in contemporanea da altri.
Trovo che tutta questa ostentazione di libertà totale, quasi libertinaggio, sia anch'essa una forma di conformismo. Si DEVE essere aperti, diversamente si è retrogradi e tetragoni; peccato che il conformismo, anche al rovescio funziona alla stessa maniera dell'altro; non dice quello che pensa ma quello che conviene socialmente pensare. Insomma si adegua alla tendenza della maggioranza che crede così di essere illuminata.
Comunque non farci caso, stavo pensando a ruota libera, magari qualche volo pindarico non mi è venuto bene  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## MariLea (21 Settembre 2006)

No cara Bruja, senza scomodare le concorrenti di miss italia, pure se gli passa davanti una befana, basta che è porca! 
Pure avendo una moglie o compagna bella ed intelligente che ama.


----------



## Old Nadamas (22 Settembre 2006)

*Leone*

Son figlio unico...
la mia casa è vuota senza me..............


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Settembre 2006)

Nadamas ha detto:
			
		

> Son figlio unico...
> la mia casa è vuota senza me..............


Buon giorno torero!


----------



## Bruja (22 Settembre 2006)

*NadaMas*

...............però come deve "riposarsi" la tua casa quando sei in trasferta  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Ciao seduttore 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old Nadamas (22 Settembre 2006)

*streghetta & Co.*

leggo con piacere i tanti interventi perchè oltra ad essre intelligenti e simpatici denotano con chiarezza ciò che io penso da sempre e senza presunzione che ritengo che sia.
non esiste filo logico, non esiste regola o aritmetica, certo ci sono tendenze, culture, matrici, ma alla fien tutti siamo diversi e quindi i nostri comportamenti differiscono sempre dall'altro.
seppoi paragoniamo donna a uomo allora siamo davvero nell'universo dell'incredibile.
noi uomini siamo animaleschi certo e ci tuffiamo nell'avventura senza troppo pensare, del resto il nostro compito, che è atavico, è inseminare, essere capo-branco, capo-tribù.
per quanto l'evoluzione del maschio sia molto in calo a causa di una involuzione-evoluzione negastiva della donna, alla fine il maschi conserva ancora certe caratteristiche per cui se trova una pèreda facile non pensa altro che metterla nel carniere.
l'aggravante in questo caso, se è vero, perchè inizio a dubitarne, è la mela porta senza pudore, anzi forse il nostro cognato-cacciatore era la vera preda di questa cognatina lussuriosa e disponibilissima.
quindi anche in questo caso, per quanto la mia affermazione precedente che condannava quale tentatrice la cognatina, ritengo che la colpa come sempre è 50/50.
dicevo che questo intreccio mi sembra un po' troppo fumettistico ma NadaMAs non si stupisce di nulla e poi, anche se non fosse vero, ci ha permesso una discreta discussione.


----------



## La Lupa (22 Settembre 2006)

Nadamas ha detto:
			
		

> ...noi uomini siamo animaleschi certo e ci tuffiamo nell'avventura senza troppo pensare, del resto il nostro compito, che è atavico, è inseminare, essere capo-branco, capo-tribù.
> per quanto l'evoluzione del maschio sia molto in calo a causa di una involuzione-evoluzione negastiva della donna, alla fine il maschi conserva ancora certe caratteristiche per cui se trova una pèreda facile non pensa altro che metterla nel carniere...


Sono d'accordo. E' vero.

Io sono anni che aspetto di incontrarvi per strada con addosso la pelle d'orso, la clava sulla spalla a trascinarci per i capelli nelle caverne e inondarci del vostro seme purificatore.

Invece, tranne la sputazzata conclusiva, normalmente vi si vede strisciare con fare gesuitico che francamente, poco ricorda i modi del capo branco.

Unico segnale di predominio: camice sapientemente stirate dalla ambita preda.

Mah.


----------



## Old Nadamas (22 Settembre 2006)

*Lupa*

??????????????????????


----------



## La Lupa (22 Settembre 2006)

Nadamas ha detto:
			
		

> ??????????????????????


Dimmi!
Cos'è che non hai capito?


----------



## Old Nadamas (22 Settembre 2006)

sorry...tutto


----------



## La Lupa (22 Settembre 2006)

Nadamas ha detto:
			
		

> sorry...tutto








Eddai! Nun fà 'accussì!
Tieni pazienza.


Pure io spesso non capisco.


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Settembre 2006)

La Lupa ha detto:
			
		

> Sono d'accordo. E' vero.
> 
> Io sono anni che aspetto di incontrarvi per strada con addosso la pelle d'orso, la clava sulla spalla a trascinarci per i capelli nelle caverne e inondarci del vostro seme purificatore.
> 
> ...


 
Spietata.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	






torero camomillooooooo rispondi mo'-


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Settembre 2006)

Nadamas ha detto:
			
		

> sorry...tutto


Torero...ko.


----------



## Old Nadamas (22 Settembre 2006)

stremato dalla corsa, ferito da banderillas y muletas, infiacchito dalla calura e dalla sabbia dell'arena, il toro sta muy cansado e presto sarà matato.
adios, vi lascio le corna...per "kornut" no è autodidatta.


----------



## Old 666 (22 Settembre 2006)

torno oggi e guarda cosa... trovo....  

	
	
		
		
	


	





adesso che ci penso?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





vale la stessa cosa anche se non si è sposati? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




    nel senso, un mio caro amico ha conosciuto una ragazza, ed è un po?che la frequenta, diciamo quasi fidanzati, poi un girono lo ha invitato a casa sua, e si innamorato perdutamente della sorella? ora il bello  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  sembra che anche lei?sia attratta da lui?

secondo voi? cosa dovrebbe fare?.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





ragazze però, siete tremende più di noi maschietti, in non mi sognerei mai di rubare la ragazza a mio fratello?


----------



## MariLea (22 Settembre 2006)

Premettendo che rifiuto il lascito di NadaMas, a favore di chi gradisce, anche se ammetto che sono delle belle corna ritte e fiere.
Se è vero ciò che ho letto nei suoi post, non ha niente in comune con cognato, decisamente altro stile. 
Il tradimento non accomuna tutti i traditori ed i traditi e questo forum ne è una continua dimostrazione.
Quello che ho scritto a cognato non voleva essere una cattiveria gratuita, ma è quello che penso sia la realtà della sua storia, dove lui si sente un mito, sottovalutando quello che gli succede intorno. 
Conosco bene le uscite serali di tutte donne e vi posso assicurare che le sposate che si uniscono a noi sono quasi sempre quelle con una storia extraconiugale finita, che non ce la fanno a rimanere a casa dove devono fingere serenità che non hanno, e allora l'uscita è uno sfogo, un confronto per capire come e perchè... ed intanto guardarsi intorno per far chiodo scaccia chiodo... Quando la storia era in corso, dicevano di uscire con le amiche, ma andavano con l'amante...
La cognatina quasi sicuramente sa.... e questo l'ha resa sicura, sua sorella non potrà dire niente!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Settembre 2006)

*..fantasie scontate..*

A parte che sono convinta che ultimamente ci siano state alcune incursioni nel forum di "apprendisti scrittori porno" e che il racconto mi sembra più una fantasia che una realtà possibile..come alcune hanno già notato..il baby doll..(ma cos'è?..l'ha trovato scritto in un racconto erotico anni '60?!..ne fabbricano ancora?) e poi era quello della moglie ..di 2 gemelli ..e con 2 gemelli ha la forza di uscire con le amiche?..e i 2 gemelli ? sono bambole a cui toglie le pile e..o sono bambini che si svegliano hanno sete ..devon fare pipì...? e la cognata si fa massaggiare i piedi...perché? ha l'artrosi?..Insomma tutta la storia è poco (per per niente) credibile...ma prendendola per buona..come spunto di confronto...
Non è necessario fare discorsi etici per considerare la cosa come un'episodio di uno squallore impressionante ...in inglese la cognata è chiamata sister in law..ovvero sorella e questo per richiamare la valenza da incesto che ha la cosa (è per questo che può essere considerata eccitante..niente di nuovo sotto il sole da ..Edipo a ..Beautifull) e ogni tradimento è diverso per valore ..o disvalore..e gravità e ..questo è abbietto per il fatto che si tratta della cognata, una ragazzina (una ragazza di 19 anni può pure essere sessualmente attiva da anni, ma non toglie che sia ancora immatura e dovrebbe esserci un pizzico di scrupolo), per il luogo, per la situazione..
La descrizione (da apprendista porno) punta molto a evidenziare la motivazione "fisica" ..ma mi sembra in netto contrasto con un'altra discussione in cui tutti gli uomini intervenuti proclamavano l'assoluta prevalenza del "controllarsi" e dedicarsi alla donna sull'inevitabilità di seguire lo stimolo dell'erezione..
Effettivamente un minimo di controllo sulle proprie pulsioni mi sembra ..umano.
Ma qualora fosse vero..
come mai la cognatina è andata a casa proprio la sera che la sorella era con le "amiche"?
Del resto se la sorellina è una sgualdrina (non ci sta bene con il "baby doll"? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ), probabilmente lo è anche la moglie ...e ..chissà con che dimensioni di pulsioni era uscita.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ..
ma del resto è tutto adeguato ..al marito... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma lui come si chiama? Ridge? E la cognata? Brooke?


----------



## Bruja (23 Settembre 2006)

*Persa............*

Ecco, come dire, mi hai levato tutto il post di bocca.......  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Se è una pochade, l'abbiamo letta, commentata e non è successo nulla.......... se è una verità vissuta, povero traditore, povera tradita e povera seduttrice, se dovessi paragonare il loro stile a qualcuno, direi che nel tradimento, sembrano qello che la Banda Bassotti sono nel delinquere!!  Pittoreschi.........
Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Settembre 2006)

*P/R*

[ì] La descrizione (da apprendista porno) punta molto a evidenziare la motivazione "fisica" ..ma mi sembra in netto contrasto con un'altra discussione in cui tutti gli uomini intervenuti proclamavano l'assoluta prevalenza del "controllarsi" e dedicarsi alla donna sull'inevitabilità di seguire lo stimolo dell'erezione..[/i]

P/R non dare questo punto, come una scontata dedizione al piacere femminile di noi uomini.
Certamente vi è da parte di alcuni (e neanche troppi a sentire certe confidenze di voi donne  

	
	
		
		
	


	




    ) attenzione ANCHE al piacere della compagna, ma non è che ci scordiamo del nostro! 
Se mai il vostro godere (o quello che ci fate credere sia tale, lo dico io prima che lo diciate voi!   

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ) aumenta, per la percezione visiva e mentale che ci provoca, il nostro, ma alla fine non è che noi ci limitiamo a sorridervi!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Settembre 2006)

*per Fedifrago*

Il mio era un modo ironico e fine per dire che l'evidenziare nel testo (continuo a pensarlo come esercizio di stile ..porno) come la potente erezione fosse incontrollabile e causa dell'accaduto fosse segno di una incapacità di controllo imbarazzante (per il soggetto in questione)..ma resto dell'opinione che non si tratti di un fatto vero ..o almeno me lo auguro!
Spero bene che a fare sesso ci si diverta in due..e non di più


----------



## Old max2003 (25 Settembre 2006)

mitico !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Trombala più che puoi e falle male

...a te farà solo benone

la vita è una sola


----------



## Cognato (26 Settembre 2006)

Vedo che alla fine nonostante la mia defezione avete continuato a parlare della cosa.
Eravate tutti scandalizzati ...o ci sguazzavate dentro proprio per questo?
Vi ho raccontato una cosa (in stile porno dice P/R, perché scusa?) e subito voi, onestissimi traditori, vi siete scatenati contro di me...
...e la cosa che mi fa più ridere è che in realtà il fatto di continuare a portare avanti questo argomento è solo dovuto alla VOSTRA morbosità che vorrebbe sapere altro...


----------



## Bruja (26 Settembre 2006)

*Cognato*

.............ecco bravo, raccontaci un po' di te, delle tue aspettative esistenziali, dei tuoi hobbies, di quello che fai e pensi del tuo futuro, naturalmente fuori dalla famiglia.  Immagino avrai una vita sociale? Perlacene, magari scopriamo che sei una persona piena di interessi e di intraprendenza e potremo pa, se ne sei interessato, di cose più alte e concrete.  
Ma se preferisci essere ignorato, anche se siamo dei poveri traditorelli tradizionali, ti possiamo accontentare immediatamente.
Bruja

p.s. Detto fra me e te, ti sei divertito un mondo a vedere come ci  impegnavamo a trattare il tuo argomento vero? Quasi quanto noi ad immaginare le scene da vaudeville che hai vissuto .............


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Settembre 2006)

*Credo che ti sbagli..*

..caro cognato!

Come puoi vedere mi ero astenuto dal commentare la cosa, e non perchè non avessi nulla da dire al riguardo.

Mi pare che anche gli altri commenti (tranne alcuni) son sian quelli di vojeur o sterili, ma ognuno ti ha dato la sua valutazione.
Non è che perchè questo sito si chiama "tradimento" sian tutti traditori, anzi se leggessi bene, dovresti notare che molti son i/le traditi/te che intervengono.
Ma tu postando la tua situazione che ti aspettavi? Plauso? Approvazione? Comprensione?
Non mi pare che vi sia stata nessuna messa al rogo, ma ognuno ha espresso il proprio giudizio e se sentirti giudicato negativamente da alcuni ti ha infastidito, è evidente che proprio beato in quiesta situazione tu non lo sia. Quindi il problema è se mai tuo, non di chi ha valutato ed espresso la propria opinione.

Personalmente, se hai letto altri miei interventi, non son certo un bacchettone, anzi molti/e mi giudicano abbastanza libertino e disinibito e tale mi considero pure io. Ma esistono dei limiti, almeno per me, che son quelli se non altro del buon gusto e, a modo mio, del rispetto sia della compagna ma sia soprattutto di se stessi come essere pensante.
E il non saper resistere davanti alla cognata gnoccolona e "grufolona" solo perchè ti tira l'uccello (scusate l'espressione), e, mi pare, andarne pure fiero, ha ben poco a che vedere con il ragionare, ma solo con un animalesco istinto. 
Da che ci siam rizzati sulle due gambe, qualche progresso dovremmo averlo fatto, ma certi episodi mettono seriamente in dubbio ciò.
Poi, per l'amor di dio, c'è chi giustifica anche la pedofilia e l'incesto...de gustibus...ma che non vengano a pretenderne benedizioni!

Stammi bene


----------



## Non registrato (26 Settembre 2006)

GRANDE FEDIFRAGO!!!!!


----------



## Cognato (26 Settembre 2006)

Non registrato ha detto:
			
		

> GRANDE FEDIFRAGO!!!!!


Grande Non registrato


----------



## La Lupa (26 Settembre 2006)

Fedifrago ha detto:
			
		

> Da che ci siam rizzati sulle due gambe, qualche progresso...


Guarda che lui, s'è rizzato su tre gambe.



Colgo l'occasione per farvi un saluto.


----------



## Non registrato (26 Settembre 2006)

cognatuccio.... ma che stai a perdere tempo qui?!!!... corri dalla cognatina su su.....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Settembre 2006)

*per Fedifrago*

Trovo sempre più improprio il tuo nick..
Hai espresso come meglio non si poteva quel che c'era da dire...
Cognato ha detto giusto solo una cosa: GLI ABBIAMO DEDICATO TROPPA ATTENZIONE!


----------



## Old auberose (26 Settembre 2006)

*cognato*

aggiungerei che quello che non ti è dato da capire, che molti di noi avevano capito fin dall'inizio dove volevi andare a parare, ma siamo persone troppo educate per mandarti dove tu sai bene.

Scandalizzati e vogliosi, si guarda, non aspettavamo che te!!! 


Auberose


----------



## Old Nadamas (27 Settembre 2006)

*ben ritrovati*

sono stato assente causa viaggio e piccola afonia, ben ritrovati tutti.
reputo ciò che ha scritto "cognato" una bufala enorme. il suo racconto volutamente pornografico denota una sotto cultura di periferia.
il fatto, caro cognato, che abbiamo dedicato parecchi post a questo argomento non è certo stato riferito a te ma alla tipologia dell'insieme. senza dubbio tu hai vantato imprese false ma certe imprese sono abbastanza comuni sul nostro globo.
at salut!


----------



## Bruja (27 Settembre 2006)

*NadaMas*

Per il viaggio sei scusato............ma per l'afonia, da quando si ripercuote sulla tastiera???  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bentornato  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## MariLea (27 Settembre 2006)

Bentornato Nada, ma qui attendevamo notizie fresche... e tu ci liquidi con due interventini e stop? Dopo i fiori? Serenate e afonia?
Io curiosa come Mai


----------



## Old Nadamas (27 Settembre 2006)

*mailea e doveroso reportage*

sì avete ragione, la cosa si sta evolvendo ma lentamente.
del resto la signora è molto impegnata avendo una altissima carica statale che oltre a coinvolgerla professionalmente la impegna molto in relazioni esterne.
in effetti c'era la possibilità di un incontro a Roma proprio stasera ma precedenti e confermati impegni hanno precluso ogni possibilità.
ci mandiamo SMS, per ora un po' formali, è vero, ma manteniamo il contatto.
io riesco a gestirmi abbastanza bene e quindi anche la prox settimana potrei fare una capatina nella capitale ma bisogna vedere i suoi coinvolgimenti.
questo è tutto, cari amici.ùfate il tifo per me e vi ricorderò durante i miei amplessi! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




suerte


----------



## MariLea (27 Settembre 2006)

Bene bene... le migliori pietanze vogliono cotture lente.... 

suerte !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bruja (27 Settembre 2006)

*Nada*

Allora pazienza e discrezione, è evidente che questa signora non vuole avere pressioni ma è sensibile alla cavalleria ed alla galanteria signorile e non frettolosa.
Se avrai la mano leggera sarà più facile tu abbia quello che speri

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old Nadamas (28 Settembre 2006)

*bruja*

certo cara, penso che tu come al solito sia intuitiva e ragionevole.
grazie


----------



## Non registrato (28 Settembre 2006)

ma se tua moglie lo facesse con te? sii sincero...
(magari non sembra il tipo, ma può essere che con altri maschi, si lasci andare proprio come tua cognata con te...)


----------



## Bruja (28 Settembre 2006)

*non registrato*






    ............. ma la moglie di Nada ha cose più serie fa fare  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ops, senza offesa ma mi è proprio uscito come pensiero spontaneo....... 
Bruja


----------



## MariLea (28 Settembre 2006)

*non registratoooooo*



			
				Non registrato ha detto:
			
		

> ma se tua moglie lo facesse con te? sii sincero...
> (magari non sembra il tipo, ma può essere che con altri maschi, si lasci andare proprio come tua cognata con te...)


 
"NadaMas" non è "Cognato"


----------



## Cognato (29 Settembre 2006)

mailea ha detto:
			
		

> "NadaMas" non è "Cognato"


...mi raccomando: mica si mescolano le pere con le mele...

...ma pensa te, 'ste gallinelle che fanno le gatte morte con N...


----------



## Bruja (29 Settembre 2006)

*Cognato*

...............e tu te ne intendi di gatte morte vero?   

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Bruja


----------



## Non registrato (29 Settembre 2006)

piu che altro di vacche vive......leone!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cognato (29 Settembre 2006)

Non registrato ha detto:
			
		

> piu che altro di vacche vive......leone!!!!!!!!


Sì, in effetti quelle con cui ho a che fare io sono delle gatte morte che poi si rivelano essere delle vacche molto arzille...

...ottima analisi


----------



## Non registrato (29 Settembre 2006)

magari un po troppo arzille....morbo della vacca pazza?????..leone


----------



## Cognato (29 Settembre 2006)

Non registrato ha detto:
			
		

> magari un po troppo arzille....morbo della vacca pazza?????..leone


LOL


----------



## Old Fa. (29 Settembre 2006)

In pochi giorni è già la seconda volta che qualcuno dice che Nadamas è un conquistadores del Forum .... se fa questo effetto, non credo sia un male (per lui naturalmente  

	
	
		
		
	


	




    )


----------



## Old Nadamas (29 Settembre 2006)

*lagrimas*

care ragazze sono veramente commosso, non mi aspettavo una accoglienza tanto lusinghiera  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...ma Bruja, sottolineo, hai toppato, nono sono il "cognato"...a proposito, salutissimi da  "Linguista" si siamo visti recentemente a Ferrara...


----------



## Old Fa. (29 Settembre 2006)

Nadamas ha detto:
			
		

> care ragazze sono veramente commosso, non mi aspettavo una accoglienza tanto lusinghiera
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nadamas, ... non è che lasceresti così ... tanto per generosità, ... uno spazio per gli altri ?

In effetti, l'interesse che hanno su di te comincia pure a me a timolare invidia.


----------



## Old Nadamas (29 Settembre 2006)

*per FA*

ok, mi metto da parte....invidioso


----------



## Old Fa. (29 Settembre 2006)

Nadamas ha detto:
			
		

> ok, mi metto da parte....invidioso


Beh dai Nadamas ... girano un pochetto quando prendi tutto tu.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





PS: ehm ... hai un suggerimento per caso, ... non so, sui post da fare ... quanto mi costa la tua consulenza ?


----------



## Old Nadamas (29 Settembre 2006)

*Fa*

per un amico , nulla


----------



## Old Fa. (29 Settembre 2006)

Nadamas ha detto:
			
		

> per un amico , nulla


OK, ... allora ci do dentro senza limite di spesa


----------



## Bruja (29 Settembre 2006)

*Nada*

Guarda che non mi sono sbagliata, ho solo risposto a "cognato" che si riferiva alle gatte morte che ti farebbero la corte.......... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Non confonderti tu piuttosto, raramente mi capita di accomunare persone tanto diverse come indole

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Non registrato (1 Ottobre 2006)

Cognato ha detto:
			
		

> E' un po' che vi leggo, o meglio, vi ho letto per un certotempo, intervenendo quà e là...
> Ora vi racconto la cazzata che ho fatto ieri sera...
> Mia moglie ha una sorella molto giovane. Io ho 29 anni, mia moglie 26, mia cognata 19.
> Ieri sera mia cognata si è riparata da noi perché è stata sorpresa dalla pioggia mentre era in giro.
> ...


Caro Cognato,
e se tua moglie fosse stata fuori con un'altro e se lo fosse portato a letto, orgogliosa come lo sei tu ora, dopo esseri fatto tua cognata, dopo aver tradito tua moglie e..se non erro hai anche dei figli..ti faccio i miei COMPLIMENTI! Scusa, non voglio sembrarti maleducato ma non ho peli sulla lingua: gente come te mi fa solo schifo. E non venirmi a dire che critico gente come voi per invidia!


----------



## Cognato (2 Ottobre 2006)

Non registrato ha detto:
			
		

> Caro Cognato,
> e se tua moglie fosse stata fuori con un'altro e se lo fosse portato a letto, orgogliosa come lo sei tu ora, dopo esseri fatto tua cognata, dopo aver tradito tua moglie e..se non erro hai anche dei figli..ti faccio i miei COMPLIMENTI! Scusa, non voglio sembrarti maleducato ma non ho peli sulla lingua: gente come te mi fa solo schifo. E non venirmi a dire che critico gente come voi per invidia!


Non registrato, non firmato, non esisti


----------

